# Sqr D Load Center QOC-20M L-1 Series



## zapped2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been trying to find the amp rating on this particular load center on the Internet. The label on the load center does not have anything noted. It does have a 100a main breaker but do not want to just go by that alone.

Besides knowing the amp rating on the box I will need to then determine what breakers are available at this time for this load center. Customer wants to be able to add stove so I would need to add a 2 pole 50a breaker to it. Box is pretty much maxed out so may need to use some tandem breakers to make some room if they are available.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like you have either a 125 or a 100 amp 20 cir panel, main breaker. I was just guessing by the catalog numbers


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you thinking about re-feeding it? If it has a 100 amp main it is probably fed with 100 amp wire.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Without looking in the Digest, isn't that the part number of the cover assy.?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Could you do a sub panel? Main would be a little cleaner too with some of those breakers moved to the sub, with room for some expansion.


----------



## zapped2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

wendon said:


> Without looking in the Digest, isn't that the part number of the cover assy.?


 Yes, actually it is. Just found out today.


Unfortunately when I saw this breaker panel yesterday I was not given time to take the panel off. In my haste I took down the number on the cover.

It is actually a Model: QO-12M Series F1 rated 100 Amps - Label was inside the panel.

Very sorry if I took up your time. But really appreciate your efforts in assistance.


----------

